

Why your idea for an Internet start-up will not get stolen - ianhowlett
http://www.viewshound.com/technology/2011/6/why-your-idea-for-an-internet-start-up-will-not-ge?utm_campaign=article&utm_medium=post&utm_source=HackerNews

======
GeoffreyHull
To test the OP's theory, I just submitted a post with my idea for a new movie
app here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2654826>

Essentially its an app that allows you to report any disturbances while
watching a movie in theaters. I think the idea is solid. I figure there's
nothing wrong with a little real-life application of the OP's theory that
ideas don't get jacked.

------
geophile
Counter-example:
[http://www.boston.com/business/technology/innoeco/2009/11/th...](http://www.boston.com/business/technology/innoeco/2009/11/the_backstory_on_carecom_sitte.html)

~~~
ianhowlett
Perhaps not quite a like-for-like case though, this one looks more like a
detailed forensic "open the books" examination, rather than a chat over
coffee. I'm sure there are some cases where ideas do get stolen and made
successful (a bit of Googling quickly turns up Steve Blank's experience on
this), but I think these examples are probably rare enough to make them
noteworthy.

